
Protect Your Google Account with Password Alert - srathi
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/04/protect-your-google-account-with.html
======
Navarr
So either this extension downloads a hash of your google password and compares
against it each time, or it sends a message to Google with whatever password
you just typed and they check it there.

Does this also throw warnings for websites where you just use the same
password as your google account (which you shouldn't be, I know I know)

